# new to saltwater fishing / wading



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

hey guys..I'm just moving here about 8 months ago from Georgia. Never have done any saltwater fishing, mainly fresh water for cats and stripers. Would love to learn about wading as I dont have a boat yet. My father in law took me red fishing for the first time about a month ago, and even though we only caught 1 sheephead, I'm hooked on the idea. Anyway, if someone needs a buddy to go with them and doesn't mind showing me the ropes, I'd love to learn and don't mind driving!


----------



## MurDoc04 (May 26, 2011)

Where do you live now?


----------

